# the pigeon is dying I think need assistance



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

hello,
i found a pigeon yesterday, it seemed injured, sheltered at my place, made a crib for it, but i think it's dying, it doesn't seem ok, tried to get it to eat, but it doesn't, gave it some water...it seems not ok, it keeps opening its mouth...like it can't breathe or something.
any ideas?
thanks so much!
irina


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

First, can you let us know where you are? We may know somebody near you that can help.

Has it got any visible injuries? Check in particular the front of its chest, the lowe part of its body and under its wings.

Has it been pooping? If so, please describe what the poops look like.

Can you open its mouth and look inside? let us know if there is a blueish tinge to the flesh, ceesy growths or white spots.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Irina...post a photo if you can. 

Put the bird on heat. A heating pad underneath a towel, with the pigeon sitting on top of the towel. Make a "doughnut" out of another towel and place it around the pigeon to create sort of a "bed" for him so he won't move around too much.

If you don't have a heating pad, do you have a nice warm and quiet room (70 degrees plus) ? You can use a space heater, but not the electric-coil kind because they have off gases which will kill a bird. 

1) How are you giving her/him water ???? Did he drink from a bowl, or did you try using a syringe or eyedropper ? 

2) Is she wheezing ?

3) Can you peek in her mouth. Is there yellow or mucousy stuff in there ?

4) Eyes closed a lot...or open ?

5) is he pooping ? What color ?

6) Does she seem alert to her surroundings or lethargic and "out of it" ?

7) For food, do you have any peas or corn kernels ? there is an easy method to feed using these.

8) where are you located...we may have a member nearby.

Thanks for helping the pigeon !!!!


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in Portugal, don't think you can help directly. it has been pooping, it's kind of greenish and pretty liquid. i think it has a broken leg, that why it couldn't move in the 1st place. there are no bluish, or white spots or growths ....


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

can we have a webcam connection? I will also put a picture, yea he is weezing. she was pretty attentive during the day. now she is not so much and her eyes are kind of closing. i will take a picture. i kept her outside on the balcony, thought it would make her feel better.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

We have a member in Portugal...where exactly are you?

Cynthia


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

I am in Porto


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

I have attached apicture. tell me if there is any specific part i should photo.


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

he is letargic. Not moving a lot with is head to is side. not realy responding to surroundings. We things that he might need food but not really responding to when we try. 

We try to give in food throught a a empty pen case (which was slim)


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

the yellow stuff in is mouth is soup


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor little thing it is only a baby! That is why he is not moving around

Try mixing 1/2 litre warm water with 1/2 tablespoon honey (preferably) or sugar and 1/2 teaspoon salt. Lift his head and dip his beak in it, hopefully he will drink.

Bring him inside and put him on a heat pad, hot water bottle wrapped in a towel or under a 40 watt lamp.

He may have aspirated the soup.


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

It didnt respond to the hot water and sugar. is not drinking. he opens the beak but not drinking. he doesent holds the head actualy but he breaths


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

we went for a seringe


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

one of is yee is not opning. like is is paralised on that side. we tried to force the water inside and he drank and took some outside

is this good


----------



## yryna_ (Apr 11, 2010)

he died...thanks for everything. we did all we could


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

He really needs a vet. If you trickle the water along the edge of his beak he can (hopefully) drink safely . The honey is added to the mixture because it has a lot of energy in it and will be easy to digest. 

But it sounds as if he is ill as well, can you try to get hold of some Baytril/Enrofloxacin? Maybe a pharmacist could let you have some

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

*Sorry*

I'm so sorry he didn't make it. You did everything you could. If it wouldn't have been for you, he would have died all alone. Sounds like whatever he had, it was just too late to fix. Thank goodness he had you to comfort him in his last hours.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like he got soup in his lungs. A real shame.


----------

